# Ring Making



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Does anybody know how the ring manufacturers make the ring. As you all know i am from sri lanka thus its difficult in obtaining rings. I would like to make them and even sell them to fellow fanciers


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Same here..
Here in pakistan, its a tradition to make pijies wear rings according to markings.. Like the lahore female has black white rings on her feet.. They look cute.. Some are little trambourines and make chun chun sounds..

If anyone knows, plz do share it..


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Heres what some people do here. they use bicycle tube valves (the piece that holds the valve in place) as rings. fits quite well but has no recognisable markings


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*never thought of that*

Bicycle tube valves, he, he, he, quite ingenious.

A.C.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

warriec said:


> Heres what some people do here. they use bicycle tube valves (the piece that holds the valve in place) as rings. fits quite well but has no recognisable markings


Not too "heavy?"


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Nope, not heavy at all. birds dont feel to mind at all. 

Does anyone know how its made


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

*Here it is:*

Ive attached a pic of wat i mean by rings or "pigeon jewellery"...
The black-white-black pattern is made of ordinary beads from bead sets whereas im not sure abt the black "tambourine" in between..

The rings are on the Lahore females legs..


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

these are more like id bands for breeding birds. they come in various colours and design. I have also seen upto 4 small rings on the birds so that when they fly and walk they make a nicce tinkle noice.


----------

